# Do your reptiles die within one year?



## EUARK Tony (Jun 18, 2012)

Reptile Keeping Data Collection

Becky Clark is a BSc Applied animal science student working on a dissertation looking at the ethics of reptile keeping and importation. She contacted us to ask if the FBH could help with collecting data for her study. As a reptile keeper with a keen interest in the issues that threaten our hobby, Becky aims to collect data to investigate the claims of animal rights groups who oppose exotic pet keeping.

Please help us by completing Becky’s questionnaire. It takes less than two minutes. 



Federation of British Herpetologists - Reptiles for Life!


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you all in advance for taking the time to answer this short questionnaire 

The results gathered will not only help me in my dissertation, but also the FBH in their fight against the animal rights groups trying to ruin our hobby, not just in the EU but world wide.

I will keep you all posted with the results once I have analysed them and written up my final report


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Done  This is a good step in the right direction of providing quantifiable evidence to blow their imaginary claims out of the water...


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Completed, better than most questionairres to be fair, as at least there was some choice to questions in lieu of yes & no

Good luck & look forward to seing the results


----------



## Bio (Oct 12, 2012)

... and done


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Elmodfz said:


> Thank you all in advance for taking the time to answer this short questionnaire
> 
> The results gathered will not only help me in my dissertation, but also the FBH in their fight against the animal rights groups trying to ruin our hobby, not just in the EU but world wide.
> 
> I will keep you all posted with the results once I have analysed them and written up my final report


I've just completed it. 


And I might have accidentally added you on the book of faces


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Finally, some evidence based research to counter some claims coming from animal rights peeps. I always, and have always maintained that reptiles are a highly specialized animal to keep successfully - some more than others - and when things go wrong, they do so in a very bad and very public way. I think that some of the misconceptions are being perpetuated by both the media and animal rights campaigners who sometimes border on fundamentalism and almost use a pseudoscience as a base of their knowledge to scaremonger Joe public. I wish you the best of luck with your dissertation, and relish any findings that you will have.

P.s. Survey completed.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Just doing it, would be nice for it to include amphibians too considering they are more fragile than reptiles but under as much threat of 'banning' as reptiles :2thumb: them not being on there also prevents me from saying that I do in fact own w/c animals and very healthy ones at that!


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

done.


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

Worth noting that I've had two snakes die within their first year, so I've had to say yes to that question, but there is no further information collected as to whether they were WC or CB. My deaths were captive-bred babies, of captive-bred parents.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Done!! 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I've done it.

It would be interesting though to find out whether those with fewer reptiles have a higher percentage in survival that those that keep lots. I only have half a dozen reptiles, all of which are in old age - including a couple of chameleons over the age of eight. With a small amount of reptiles as pets I have been able to put all my resources into them. But I can't help but feel with a larger amount they would not get the attention and things would become more of a production line.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I've done it. As above it will be good to be able to go back at the Antis with some solid evidence to counter their statements.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

The Five freedoms Are???

14.	As a reptile owner do you feel that you provide the highest level of care possible in order to meet the 5 freedoms that your animals need? 

I expect these are the ones? but perhaps for those who don't know it may be good to have a link what they are ?

*1. Freedom from Hunger and Thirst* - by ready access to fresh water and a diet to maintain full health and vigour. 
*2. Freedom from Discomfort* - by providing an appropriate environment including shelter and a comfortable resting area. 
*3. Freedom from Pain, Injury or Disease* - by prevention or rapid diagnosis and treatment. 
*4. Freedom to Express Normal Behaviour *- by providing sufficient space, proper facilities and company of the animal's own kind. 
*5. Freedom from Fear and Distress* - by ensuring conditions and treatment which avoid mental suffering.
*Completed by the way.*



*Dan.*


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Done :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Compleated and done. 

But a few pointers as i teach undergrads how to develop a questionnaires. A good project supervisors will notice the the format you are using is massively leading compleaters. As when using a drop down box answers should be automatically set to a neutral answer, however you have yours set to the answer we would like them to respond with. Which will massivly lead participants. This means you will have great difficulty getting this published anywhere and may have some issues with analysis.

it would also be best to add a few other questions such, a qualitative questions following the deaths of WC animals would be perfect here. 

A good start and good luck with the answers but some notes for future projects. 

jay


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

So far so good in terms of responses. I do agree with some of you that there are things I would have done differently in terms of lay outs and questions etc, but originally this was going to be paper format until the FBH offered their services. I've not really done a questionnaire on this scale before, but I have changed the wording on a few questions as there are EU people who don't understand how to answer a couple.

Again this was supposed to be just UK reptile keepers, but it has spiralled way out in the EU with some of the big industry names spreading it around along side some of the big breeders as well. As a result of this I've had well over 500 replies in 3 days ish? A target which I thought I'd hit after 2 months of this being active, so who knows the amount of replies I will have by April.

But I appreciate the time taken by people to do the questionnaire and also to those who have shared it via facebook etc.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys, could those of you who have shared this questionnaire please re-bump your posts etc! I've looked at my timetable and I only have until 19th march to get as many replies as possible. I'm hoping to hit over 1000 by then, already at 760+ so I'm sure it won't take too long!

Please also be aware those filling it in, if the answers are not filled out properly I cannot use the data. Example being, if you state Yes to 8 or 9 regarding if you have Wild Caught, or Captive Farmed animals in your collection, then you MUST put a figure in 8a and 9a (which ever applies) otherwise I cannot count it. If you have to estimate that is fine. Please also make sure you add up your animals correctly! Putting you have 1 reptile and then saying you have 3 snakes and 2 lizards will get your data IGNORED.

I've had to discount about 15 replies so far (which isn't a lot in the grand scheme of things) due to these reasons, and I have seen answers which I believe are deliberately trying to derail my results.

As this has spread far and wide over the internet, I'm sure there are people out there who will fill it in just for fun who have no reptiles or are perhaps against reptile keeping. Unfortunately if they fill out the form correctly, I have no way of telling these people apart from genuine keepers. This is one of the problems with this type of questionnaire. So please keep an eye out for it appearing on places it really shouldn't be and send me a message or try to get it removed.

Again, thank you for taking the time to help me out with this. Not only will it benefit me, it will hopefully benefit all keepers in the UK and potentially the EU as well.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Done!! and a free cheeky BUMP to keep this at the top


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

*reply*

Personally speaking l would need a lot more information before l released any data sensitive information on a forum,plus how can any information of this type be of any use unless you had a third party check to verify the quality of info provided?
Sorry,as well intended as this might seem,it far to vague to be of any use whatsoever.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

stevenrudge said:


> Personally speaking l would need a lot more information before l released any data sensitive information on a forum,plus how can any information of this type be of any use unless you had a third party check to verify the quality of info provided?
> Sorry,as well intended as this might seem,it far to vague to be of any use whatsoever.


Can't you ever say anything positive. :bash:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

stevenrudge said:


> Personally speaking l would need a lot more information before l released any data sensitive information on a forum,plus how can any information of this type be of any use unless you had a third party check to verify the quality of info provided?
> Sorry,as well intended as this might seem,it far to vague to be of any use whatsoever.


I have filled it in but I do tend to agree with this, as previously stated there is no proof that the people filling out the questionairre actually have any reptiles and could be making up the answers.


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

Pete Q said:


> Can't you ever say anything positive. :bash:


No l can,and l want to,but come on,how can anything constructive come of this?the intention is there but its not been thought out properly


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

I've completed it.
i'll pass the link on too..


----------



## TrevorA (Nov 12, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> Compleated and done.
> 
> But a few pointers as i teach undergrads how to develop a questionnaires. A good project supervisors will notice the the format you are using is massively leading compleaters. As when using a drop down box answers should be automatically set to a neutral answer, however you have yours set to the answer we would like them to respond with. Which will massivly lead participants. This means you will have great difficulty getting this published anywhere and may have some issues with analysis.
> 
> ...


A good starting point would be to spell complete correctly


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

stevenrudge said:


> *Personally speaking l would need a lot more information before l released any data sensitive information on a forum*,plus how can any information of this type be of any use unless you had a third party check to verify the quality of info provided?
> Sorry,as well intended as this might seem,it far to vague to be of any use whatsoever.


That's the funniest thing I've heard so far, this year. Steven refuses to release sensitive information, yet constantly demands the same from others!



Pete Q said:


> Can't you ever say anything positive. :bash:





stevenrudge said:


> No l can,and l want to,but come on,how can anything constructive come of this?the intention is there but its not been thought out properly


The OP has stated this is purely being done for her dissertation and is not intended to be some hobby changing publication. It will lead to interesting results that could be looked at, and any help will assist the OP. I assume it is the methods used that gain the grade, not necessarily the result.

There is a difference, Steven, between constructive criticism (offering friendly advice to help further the OPs project) and criticism (basically saying it is a waste of time). Either fill it in, or don't. but don't say anything if it isn't constructive.


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

*reply*

The more l read this the more it looks like a stunt,
its one of those self rigged questions to give any answer you want

Do your reptiles die within one year?
Nobody in there right mind would say yes even if it was true.
Do you kill your pet within one year?
All the AR's and antis please sign yes
All the pet enthusiasts please sign No
is there a maybe sometimes box to tick.?
Really, we cannot attack the A R's for using information supposedly gathered like this and then try and use it as well.
l for one do not believe that anybody seriously interested in gaining any impotent reliable information would even consider this 
When giving any information if there's no comeback,you give the answer you know the questioner wants to hear


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

stevenrudge said:


> The more l read this the more it looks like a stunt,
> its one of those self rigged questions to give any answer you want
> 
> Do your reptiles die within one year?
> ...


Let me guess, you wouldn't having even commented, if the FBH hadn't assisted in the distribution?
This OP is trying to complete a project for her degree, she isn't looking for groundbreaking research, or even to appease you. She just wants some answers to a project, which she can apply critical thinking about to review the process.
It may not be perfect, but it's a good idea.
It is not biased to anyone, not intentionally anyway.
It has not be asked for by the FBH nor funded. Quit your bleating steven and fade back in to mediocrity.


----------



## Rottalma (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad to see my snakes are winning their battle with the odds.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Done! Hope it helps. :2thumb:


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Well that's it then, the results are in and just need to be written up.

Can't say much at the minute because I'd rather show everything in one go with things explained clearly, but I had 807 usable replies which equated to approx 7000+ reptiles among those replies I used.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I actually did have a royal python die within a couple of months of my getting him but he was very sickly, tiny and weak and didnt want to eat at all. He died of an RI, despite vet intervention. I felt awful about it for ages, he was my first royal too. Poor wee guy.


----------

